# Underwater lights for netting fish - night trolling looking for feedback.



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Looking to add some underwater lights for night fishing on Erie. Thinking they would be easier to turn on and use rather than head lamps when netting the fish. Can anyone chime in here that have them? Wonder which color you have and do you like using them to net fish vs headlamp or spot. Looking at going with some from coastalnightlights their reputation online and customer service seems amazing.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Suprised theres no responses. I see alot of people on erie running them during nite bite. Seems alot easier to flip a switch than to mess with a headlamp


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

bass pro shop ive seen em.. I'm thinking the same, for next yr!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

The hull truth... Check out the site. Alot of guys have them over there. Granted the viz is better where they are but at least you could get an ideas of quality brand. I believe coastal was a brand recommended


----------

